# PRAS 2013 Cancelled



## chri563 (Jan 5, 2008)

Apparently this years show is now cancelled, dies anybody know anymore details? :-(


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Council pressure according to the email, with not enough time to sort it out, but no more details than that.


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*P.r.a.s*

PRAS Private Breeders Meeting
27 October 2013 Fontwell Park
We at PRAS unfortunately have to inform you that the event at Fontwell Park for this coming Sunday 27 October 2013 has been deferred.
This is due to Arun District Council putting pressure on Fontwell Park to cancel the Private Breeders Meeting and there not being enough time for us to organise the right people to sit down with the Council to sort this out and get the Private Breeders Meeting event on this coming Sunday.
We will be organising a meeting with the Council in the near future so we can go forward with our Private Breeders Meeting at a later date.
We are sorry for the inconvenience this will cause but we hope you will bear with us and continue to support us as you have in the past as we go forward with putting this event on at another time following discussions with Arun District Council.
Jon Kent
PRAS Chairman


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I got the same message on facebook and email. Very vague if you ask me and unfortunately another victory for the apa, which im sorry will be at the bottom of it somewhere.

Still on the plus side the IHS show is only a week later at Doncaster, they know how to organise a show and stick two fingers up at the antis!:2thumb:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

my claim for compensation is on its way to Arun council - maybe a flood of them will realise what Prats they are!!


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Please note: The PRAS Show scheduled to take place this coming Sunday (27th October) has been postponed in order that the legal position of both the Local Authority and the venue can be clarified. The event has not been cancelled and, following further consultation, the new date will be released as soon as possible.

This unfortunate turn of events was forced by a late show of opposition by the APA who have brought undue pressure to bear on both the local council and the venue management. Rather than mount a costly legal action, as was successfully brought against the venue (Doncaster Dome) regarding the IHS Show, both the FBH and the PRAS committee felt it would be in the best interests of all concerned to reach an amicable agreement with the venue management. To this end, the offer of a postponement following further discussions to clarify the legal implications was accepted.

Legal action to force the event to run as scheduled could be seen by many as the right and proper course of action but this would have involved considerable expense and compromised relations with the venue management which may have precluded future events from taking place.

It is hoped that the event will be run as soon as a mutually acceptable date can be found, as close to that planned as is possible, and that all bookings will be honoured at the rescheduled show.
The PRAS committee and the FBH would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused by this postponement and hope that support for the event will not be diminished by the late change in date.
Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well!!*

Well any news yet guys, not looking very "postponed" at the moment.
Come on guys,some good news would be nice at this time.:2thumb:


----------



## bannrikae (Sep 3, 2009)

not looking good:whistling2:


----------

